# changement dalle macbook



## m4w (21 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai malheureusement casé l'écran de mon macbook blanc mid 2010... Un changement d'écran chez un revendeur coûte 250 euro, mais après quelque recherches sur le net j'ai trouvé des dalles pour une centaine d'euros, comme celle là :

http://cgi.ebay.fr/Apple-Macbook-7-1-Mid-2010-LED-LCD-DISPLAY-13-3-Dalle-Ecran-WXGA-1280x800-LED-/300771374847?pt=FR_Informatique_Reseaux_Autres&hash=item46075ef6ff#ht_2156wt_1219

Ma question est de savoir si ce type de dalles ont la même qualité que la dalle d'origine du macbook 2010 ! Car ce que j'apprécie sur mon macbook c'est la qualité de son écran et je n'ai pas envi de perdre ça pour un écran de moins bonne qualité

merci


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Octobre 2012)

Chez APPLE le changement d'écran c'est aussi le changement de coque. 

Changer la dalle uniquement, c'est quand même relativement complexe, et il y a des risques pour la coque, et pour le reste de l'ordinateur. 

Aussi avec apple si le prix peut paraitre prohibitif, au moins si il y a un problème lors de la réparation, c'est eux qui prenne en charge, à l'inverse là, tu penses dépenser moins pour une machine relativement récente, et donc en cas de problème tu te retrouves largement perdant. 

Personnellement j'ai le même mac que toi, (même plus vieux 1ère version fin 2009), et bah même pour le changement de batterie, j'ai préféré payé 130 euros plutôt que d'avoir une batterie non apple à 80 euros.

J'ai bien fait car lors du changement de batterie il y a une surtension, et la carte logique est morte.

Bref voilà mon expérience et je suis pas du tout pour engraisser APPLE, mais je suis pas du tout non plus pour me retrouver sans portable du tout


----------



## esimport (22 Octobre 2012)

je confirme, Apple, par son réseau d'APR ne propose que le changement de coque, pour un tarif avoisinant les 500-600&#8364;. Si la coque est en bon état, Il est évidemment moins onéreux (et aussi meilleur pour notre planète) de ne changer que le LCD.

Si cela ne te rebute pas, ce n'est pas très difficile, voici un tuto qui détaille cette opération (ce tuto sera également posté sur macg prochainement ):

changement d'écran LCD sur un macbook blanc A1342


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Octobre 2012)

esimport a dit:


> je confirme, Apple, par son réseau d'APR ne propose que le changement de coque, pour un tarif avoisinant les 500-600&#8364;. Si la coque est en bon état, Il est évidemment moins onéreux (et aussi meilleur pour notre planète) de ne changer que le LCD.



N'importe quoi c'est 200 euros TTC (167 euros HT) la dalle chez APPLE. Moi ils ont changé la coque sans facturer. 

Puis le tuto commence une fois que l'écran n'est plus solidaire du reste.

Le problème n'est pas le niveau de difficulté c'est le risque de rencontre un problème. 

Ce qui est important c'est uniquement de savoir ça, après chacun fait son choix.


----------



## m4w (22 Octobre 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses mais vous ne répondez pas du tout à ma question...  
Le problème n'est pas de savoir s'il vaut mieux changer la dalle soit même ou pas (j'ai déjà fait des installation électronique plus complexes) mais je voulais savoir ce que vous pensez de la qualité de ces dalles que l'on trouve a 100 euro sur ebay.

Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer ? Ont elles la meme qualité que la dalle d'origine ?

Merci


----------



## esimport (22 Octobre 2012)

ah ça, je ne sais pas du tout, mes fournisseurs de LCD ne sont pas sur ebay
je pense que l'on peut trouver, mais attention à la qualité du service après-vente


----------



## m4w (22 Octobre 2012)

Tes fournisseurs LCD ont un site internet alors ?


----------



## JustTheWay (22 Octobre 2012)

esimport a dit:


> ah ça, je ne sais pas du tout, mes fournisseurs de LCD ne sont pas sur ebay
> je pense que l'on peut trouver, mais attention à la qualité du service après-vente



idem. Je pense c'est du compatible ... Je m'étais posé la même question pour les batteries, je voulais la monté, mais je voulais une batterie APPLE, et c'est impossible d'avoir une batterie APPLE en pièce détaché. 

@esimport : sympa la vidéo sur ton site. (surtout qu'on voit le macbook blanc unibody ! )


----------



## esimport (23 Octobre 2012)

merci pour la vidéo ! une télé câblée locale m'avait contacté pour réaliser un reportage sur ma société

pour le fournisseurs, non ils ne sont pas sur ebay. Ebay n'est pas choisi par les professionnels à partir d'une certaine taille, car cette plate-forme est trop coûteuse, et défend unilatéralement les acheteurs.


----------



## m4w (23 Octobre 2012)

merci pour ta réponse.

Bon ça ne m'avance pas trop quand même sur la question de la qualité de ces dalles a 100 euro. 

Sinon tu me fais un prix d'amis sur les dalles que vend ta société  allé on réduit sa marge, c'est la crise ! lol


----------



## esimport (23 Octobre 2012)

allez, pour tous les amis de macg, je fais un tarif spécial
contactes-moi par MP, et je te ferai une proposition


----------



## macarroni (30 Octobre 2012)

J'ai remplacé la dalle de mon Macbook unibody avec une dalle acheté sur eBay je pense le même type que celle que tu compte acheter...

Aucun problème de qualité j'ai pas à me plaindre elle m'a coutée 110  avec frais de port.

Si besoin d'autre renseignement notament la boutique eBay ou je l'ai achetée n'hesite pas.


----------



## peuline (19 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai une grosse ligne verticale (au moins 5cm de large) sur mon écran, elle est parfois noire, parfois blanche et je pense que c'est un problème du à la dalle de mon écran. Mon frère avait le même macbook que moi, son écran fonctionnait très bien, alors je me demande s'il es tpossible d'échanger nos dalles ou écrans ?


----------



## esimport (20 Novembre 2012)

peuline a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai une grosse ligne verticale (au moins 5cm de large) sur mon écran, elle est parfois noire, parfois blanche et je pense que c'est un problème du à la dalle de mon écran. Mon frère avait le même macbook que moi, son écran fonctionnait très bien, alors je me demande s'il es tpossible d'échanger nos dalles ou écrans ?



si la ligne verticale reste au même endroit, alors oui effectivement, il s'agit d'un problème de LCD qu'il faudra changer. Pour en avoir le coeur net, vous pouvez échangez vos écran LCD s'il s'agit du même modèle de macbook, en suivant par exemple ce tutoriel:

guide de démontage de l'ensemble écran du topcase macbook A1342


----------

